# Looking for short (6-6.5') light spinning rod (Suggestions)



## Cartman (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in the market for a light spinning rod in the 6'2"-6'6" range. I would prefer a short handle as this would be used for a back-up wade rod; mainly working soft plastics with an 1/8 oz jig. I have done extensive searches online but seems every spinning rod in a light action is 7'. Price range around 50-100, give or take. Open to all suggestions.

Much appreciation in advace,

Cartman


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got a Berkley Lightning Rod that is a 6' 6" in light action. It's been a very good rod for me. I've had it for several years now. They only run about $50 (or less) which is nice on the wallet.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 19, 2012)

St. Croix Rod makes them in both lengths in the Premier Series and Legend Elite.


----------



## sbroadwell (Jan 19, 2012)

If you know a custom builder, get him to build you a rod on the SJ 783 blank, one of the MHX blanks from Mudhole. I'm a builder, and I've built a lot of those. I have one, in spinning, myself, and I made my son a casting rod with the same blank.
It's of a type called a "spin jig" blank. Good butt strength, very fast tip. I can cast an unweighted Trickworm with mine a long way.

Steve Broadwell


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2012)

UtahBassKicker said:


> I've got a Berkley Lightning Rod that is a 6' 6" in light action. It's been a very good rod for me. I've had it for several years now. They only run about $50 (or less) which is nice on the wallet.



X2 on the lighting rod, it's my favorite setup for throwing light soft plastics


----------



## Butthead (Jan 19, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> UtahBassKicker said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Berkley Lightning Rod that is a 6' 6" in light action. It's been a very good rod for me. I've had it for several years now. They only run about $50 (or less) which is nice on the wallet.
> ...



x3 on the Lightning rod. I personally feel that lightning rods are the best value in fishing rods on the market. The price to weight and sensitivity is super hard to beat.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your input, I will check out the lightning rod for sure


----------



## Zubes (Jan 22, 2012)

St Croix Triumph series. Great rod and lighter on the wallet than the other series. 6' and 6'6" available. $80 at Cabelas & BassPro.


----------



## Snitzel (Jan 30, 2012)

Academy carries Castaway that I really like.
Cost $50 and is a good, durable rod for this price....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2012)

Shimano Sellus


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Snitzel said:


> Academy carries Castaway that I really like.
> Cost $50 and is a good, durable rod for this price....



I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that Castaway does not use Loomis blanks anymore.


----------

